# hello from Kentucky



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 1, 2006)

Whats up people. My name is Brandon Im new to the board. Ive been studying Shaolin Kempo for only about 6weeks now. I am a white belt but will hopefully be testing for my yellow belt very soon. Ive wanted to take martial arts for a while but only recently decided to start taking lessons. I wanted to do something other than TKD. So i looked around and found Kempo, I love and I cant wait to earn my higher belt and start to compete in tournaments. 

B


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here, and good luck with your upcoming promotion test.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the hello and the good luck. Im very excited and nervous. Also this site is amazing the is a lot of information on here that i can wait to read.

B


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT and have fun.  

Jeff


----------



## Gemini (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Brandon!


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Drac (Aug 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!  :wavey:  Here's hoping you have a long, happy MA career.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 1, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## green meanie (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pstarr (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Carol (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Great to have you here with us!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 1, 2006)

welcome


----------



## MJS (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Kreth (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Brandon.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Brandon. Best of luck in your upcoming test!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

